# cheapest place to buy frozen mice?



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

just looked on the reptile room and its £ 10 for dielevery, dont think so. wheres best and reliable?


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I buy mine from Frozen Foods and its £4.99 i think for delivery


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

phil2 said:


> just looked on the reptile room and its £ 10 for dielevery, dont think so. wheres best and reliable?


 
that's a standard price as most places will send on a pre 12 delivery so they don't defrost.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Meko said:


> that's a standard price as most places will send on a pre 12 delivery so they don't defrost.


^^^ this, £10 is cheap, Few places have started to charge £20 + now. We pay £12 but it comes well packed and in a polybox


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you need a lot then a tenner is cheap for delivery if they arrive still frozen, if you don't need that many then buying them mail order is always going to work out expensive.


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

we use tsm they are an excellent company and we have never had any problems with them.
regards
nick


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

We use frozen direct cant fault them, but then we are ordering over 100 mice & rats a month.
Like Graham said if only ordering a few its not worth it.....Is there no one local to you that would share delivery costs ?


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

use tsm, brilliant, one order of 100 rats every 3 months does me


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got 50 weaner from ''worrep'' worcester reptiles, with delivery was £45. Ordered yesterday at about 2pm arrived today at about 11am in poly box still frozen, cant be faulted!
pete


----------

